
I'm 15 and might be more productive than you - joshternyak
https://joshternyak.com/how-i-maximize-my-productivity/index.html
======
uberman
Your limiting your screentime to _more than_ 20 minutes a day?

Perhaps your article title should say you intend to limit your screentime to
_less than_ 20 minutes a day :-)

